# Is owning a CZ just a dream?



## Jayghf1978 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, I'm Jay, a fairly new marksman.

Having shot CZs at the local range, I have fell in love with the brand before even hearing about its international dominance. I have shot the 07 Duty, the SP01, and the 75B and loved every one of them. The problem with being a CZ fan in the US is that it is hard to find. Only things I could muster up locally are the 07 Duty, a used 75 compact, and a used SP01 phantom for about a grand. Online stores do not fair much better either, with the most models out of stock or way over face value.

I would love to own either the SP01 tactical, a shadow of some sort, perhaps even the SP01 shadow target. Could anyone share any tips on how to CZ hunt? Or is the dream of owning a CZ in the US comparable to winning the lottery?

Thanks in advance for reading and commenting.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Most manufacturers websites have a link to CZ dealers, find that and start making calls. If you look hard enough you will find what you're looking for.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Keep checking Armslist & Gun Broker... CZ's pop up now & then, but disappear rather quickly. 

MI is not a big CZ distribution area either... a few stores do carry em' though. Some actually sit for a while cuz most don't know anything about the best kept secret in handguns.

I stumbled upon mine by accident (just hit the shelf) so scooped it up immediately.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, I only occasionally see CZ pistols in the LGS's around me. I like their P07, and actually the local GM had one on their shelves for about two days, then it was gone. The price was reasonable too.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Bud's Gun Shop has a few on occasion. A couple of weeks ago they had model 75BD's listed for a day or two before they sold out. You can put the models you're interested in on a "wish list" and Bud's will email you when they are available. I've got a Rami in 9mm on my wish list right now.


----------



## jack76590 (Feb 23, 2011)

Give these guys a call. I bought one PCR from them and they are very good to deal with. Don't know if you can get on waiting list or not, but never hurts to ask. Naturally need a local FFL to accept shipment and run paper.

Homepage - Damascus Gun Shop


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

It's been my experience that I can order just about anything through my LGS. Depending on supply, it might take a while, but it will eventually come in. My local shop carries CZs, but they seldom collect dust (even the pricey Custom Shop models move fairly quickly.) Ask, you might be surprised. 

Please Note: With the recent Craziness, supplies of many High Cap pistols have been thin ($800+ Glocks anyone?) CZs weren't exempt. Hell, I'd still like to order a couple more mags for mine. Even before the recent mess, they could be tricky to find in stock sometimes.


----------



## NRA1945 (Sep 15, 2013)

I got my CZ-83 recently through GB.com (they are now discontinued), and surplus CZ 82's can be found relatively easily. If you go to the CZ forums, there is a member their called Stuart who works for CZ-USA who can ship to your FFL provided they have your model in stock.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Try: *[url]www.czcustom.com* [/URL]or *The Original CZ Forum - Index*

The first is the CZ custom shop run by Angus Hobdell - they usually have some uncustomized CZs available. The second link is the main CZ forum, where Stuart (mentioned above) can usually be found.

I picked up my CZ85B at a gun show, but I look at every show I attend and hardly ever see anyone showing CZs.


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

There is a SP01 at Automatic Accuracy.

Automatic Accuracy - Aim!


----------



## Jayghf1978 (Jun 11, 2013)

bigjohn56 said:


> There is a SP01 at Automatic Accuracy.
> 
> Automatic Accuracy - Aim!


That is actually a P01, the small brother of the P07.

I actually got tired of looking and picked up a P07 Duty with the extended barrel and night sights. I have seen a few available since, but I am no longer on the market for a CZ 9mm.

My shopping list at the moment looks like this:
1. Kimber 1911
2. Mossberg 500 shot gun
3. Full size vault
4. Smith and Wesson revolver
5. Update my CZ 9mm to a better model (SP01 shadow target?)

Thank all for their input.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

Ditto what another poster said - Damascus Gun Shop.

Patience. Don't give up.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got 3, CZ 75 compact, CZ P01, and CZ 40 P, all are excellent guns, shoot great, balance well, have excellent ergonomics and large magazine capacity. Most gun shops that I've been to here in Arizona always have them or their clones, as do the local gun shows. I don't know too much about the clones with regard to quality such as Tanfoglio/EAA, Sarsilmaz, Armalite, or Tristar/Canik. They might be worth having a look I know that Tristar/Canik are made in Turkey and I believe Armalite. Tristar/Canik are a lot cheaper than CZ's and Canik has ambidextrous controls if that's what you want and by all indications are a good value for the money, I don't know if parts/magazines are interchangeable with CZ's which could be a problem as Tristar/Canik are somewhat new to the market. This could also be a problem with the other clones as well. I have found that CZ parts are readily available from CZ Custom here in Arizona and Cajun Gunworks in Louisiana both provide outstanding service and could probably fill you in on whether the clones are worth it or not, more than I can. CZ Custom also sells guns. I'd love to find a Sphinx AT 2000H/HDA to check out, they are Swiss made and supposedly are the Rolls Royce of the CZ style pistols. I've yet to see one anywhere.


----------

